# dry runthrough for new holland



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

I did a dry runthough for new holland friday and sat. I was happy on how the meat came out. But I was not to happy on my rib box came out. It is so hard to make clean even cut on baby backs. I need ideas on how to make a better cut. 

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... f6g9d&Ux=1 

Chris


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2006)

Chris fist thing, that brisket looks fabulous!!  If it tastes as good as it looks you're gonna be called up to the stage!!  Chicken and ribs looked great as well!!  I thought the cuts on the ribs looked fine from what I could tell.  I too, have a hard time cutting them straight, but Bill TGG helped me out by telling me to cut the rib with the meat side away from you and that solved my problem.  Good luck at New Holland, looks like you're gonna do well.

BTW, add more lettuce to the sausage box.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 20, 2006)

man o man did that brisket look good!  Way better than any I've ever cooked.  Chicken looked a little dark for my tastes, but some people like it that way.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks great to me. Are the sauages home made? The chicken does look a little dark for me, but I am not a certified judge so what do I know? I've heard once that the trick with ribs it cut them so you end up with 1/2 rack of shiners and 1/2 rack of really meaty ribs.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Chris everything looked great!
Good luck!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like stiff competiton.  Good luck.


----------



## Finney (Aug 20, 2006)

First, all the food looked great.  The brisket was out of this world.  Chicken box looked better thatn last time.  Good job.

Question, why only 5 sausages?

All these other guys better watch out, "There's a new kid in town."


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BTW, add more lettuce to the sausage box.



Thanks Ill make sure this gets done.



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> First, all the food looked great.  The brisket was out of this world.  Chicken box looked better thatn last time.  Good job.
> 
> Question, why only 5 sausages?
> 
> All these other guys better watch out, "There's a new kid in town."



There were five sausages because we could not fit six. And since we were running out of time we did not have time to cut them in half. (trying to do it like the real thing.) Also we figured the ends would count as a sample to. But I was planning next time to take a little more time to cut them in half at an angle.

Thanks guys
Chris


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2006)

Chris, after looking at everything you cooked I have got to get up from here and make a sandwich or something because my stomach is growling.

Everything looks fantastic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice Chris! Was the chicken as dark as it appeared in the picture or was it poor lighting?


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice Chris! Was the chicken as dark as it appeared in the picture or was it poor lighting?



I was not as dark as the pic showed it. It got a litte "burnt" (I think it is best that way too much for comps though). The lighting was not  great too.


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 21, 2006)

Not too much I can add.  That brisket looks awesome.  

Send me some.

Good luck and good Q! 

New Holland is one of the dream shots.

Jack


----------

